# Maculatus Shoal of 4.....2 breeding pairs



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well thanks to Febsalien I picked these guys up last Saturday







. They are already showing signs of breeding again. Hoping for some fry soon. If anyone wants some they should be available soon...CHEAP for fellow P-furians and I will ship priority mail. Let me know if interested. I took my other fish out of this tank to accomodate them. It is 96"x18"x24". The tank uses a 75 gallon sump with 1400 gph water flow. Pics are nothing special but I thought I would share.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow man amazing looking tank

Good luck breeding them


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Those look like spilo's


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looking good man..
I really like the tank and driftwood..
got any extra?
lol


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys........I wish I had some more driftwood Winkyee but I do not. Hell these guys are your babies parents LOL!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks good, g/l breeding them, pm me if you need any help or info.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Now thats what i call a clean setup.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> looks good, g/l breeding them, pm me if you need any help or info.


Much appreciated......I may have to take you up on that!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Beautiful fish and very nice set-up !


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Plum said:


> Those look like spilo's


bad joke??
oh well.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Plum said:


> Those look like spilo's


bad joke??
oh well.
[/quote]

I honestly missed your post LOL! I did not even see it the first time. They are whatever you want to call them :rasp:


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really...Letr me know
I will have my 55 up by then...its only been about 1.5 yrs since I got it...this is a good reason to get it set up.
I'll probably take 5 to 8 assuming there will be cannibalism. I have another 29gal and a 10 gal hospital tank under the 55.

What kind of fern is that and how do you have the driftwood standing?
DId you screw them to a piece of slate or something?

I'm searching for my own Drift wood right now.

Thanks and they are looking good!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Really...Letr me know
> I will have my 55 up by then...its only been about 1.5 yrs since I got it...this is a good reason to get it set up.
> I'll probably take 5 to 8 assuming there will be cannibalism. I have another 29gal and a 10 gal hospital tank under the 55.
> 
> ...


You better get it set up then LOL!! Hopefully they will be going at it soon.

The big piece of driftwood in the center sits perfect under the 2 support bars. It will stand by itself. The side piece wedges under the frame on the side. I found those in a local creek. I normally screw my driftwood into rocks but I got lucky here.

That is hornwort in the tank along with some fukking green hair algae pick out every once and a while. I leave my lights on too much LOL! I will send ya some hornwort if you get some little guys. Easiest sh*t in the world to grow. I use $10 Walmart shop lights and $10 a pair 6500k t8 bulbs from walmart and it grows 1/2" a day at least. You could spend $20 at Walmart and it would grow like hell in your 55. I keep it in all my tanks cause it lowers nitrates.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you have 4 extremly nice specimens







gorgeous colour on them

hope the breeding goes well for you. keep us updated


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet score cobra, the fish and set up look amazing


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Goddamn that tank is looking good. I thought nothing other than RBs breed in the aquarium <----Kick some knowledge with this n00b.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> Really...Letr me know
> I will have my 55 up by then...its only been about 1.5 yrs since I got it...this is a good reason to get it set up.
> I'll probably take 5 to 8 assuming there will be cannibalism. I have another 29gal and a 10 gal hospital tank under the 55.
> 
> ...


You better get it set up then LOL!! Hopefully they will be going at it soon.

The big piece of driftwood in the center sits perfect under the 2 support bars. It will stand by itself. The side piece wedges under the frame on the side. I found those in a local creek. I normally screw my driftwood into rocks but I got lucky here.

That is hornwort in the tank along with some fukking green hair algae pick out every once and a while. I leave my lights on too much LOL! I will send ya some hornwort if you get some little guys. Easiest sh*t in the world to grow. I use $10 Walmart shop lights and $10 a pair 6500k t8 bulbs from walmart and it grows 1/2" a day at least. You could spend $20 at Walmart and it would grow like hell in your 55. I keep it in all my tanks cause it lowers nitrates.
[/quote]
I didn't realize that Hornwort looked like that, nor did I know it lowered Nitrates...thats interesting.
My problem is I have a hood for my tank that keeps the tank looking clean/finished. I guess I could rig a lighting system to the hood but I'd probably have to get a fan on the sides to keep the heat down.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Awsome Ps man


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Really...Letr me know
> I will have my 55 up by then...its only been about 1.5 yrs since I got it...this is a good reason to get it set up.
> I'll probably take 5 to 8 assuming there will be cannibalism. I have another 29gal and a 10 gal hospital tank under the 55.
> 
> ...


You better get it set up then LOL!! Hopefully they will be going at it soon.

The big piece of driftwood in the center sits perfect under the 2 support bars. It will stand by itself. The side piece wedges under the frame on the side. I found those in a local creek. I normally screw my driftwood into rocks but I got lucky here.

That is hornwort in the tank along with some fukking green hair algae pick out every once and a while. I leave my lights on too much LOL! I will send ya some hornwort if you get some little guys. Easiest sh*t in the world to grow. I use $10 Walmart shop lights and $10 a pair 6500k t8 bulbs from walmart and it grows 1/2" a day at least. You could spend $20 at Walmart and it would grow like hell in your 55. I keep it in all my tanks cause it lowers nitrates.
[/quote]
I didn't realize that Hornwort looked like that, nor did I know it lowered Nitrates...thats interesting.
My problem is I have a hood for my tank that keeps the tank looking clean/finished. I guess I could rig a lighting system to the hood but I'd probably have to get a fan on the sides to keep the heat down.
[/quote]

You would not need fans.......the tank pictured is fully enclosed and I have no heat issues. Make yourself a canopy LOL! Does your hood have any lights? In my experience they do very well lowering nitrates. The tank pictured has stayed at 5ppm since the plants have started growing. My other Gachua tank shows 0 nitrates due to all the plants. It all depends on what stock you have in your tank. It will not perform miracles LOL!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

add as a friend, we wanty some fishy......plz


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Added Assclown LOL!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I want to get shoal like yours


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah......me wanty...lol


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice setup bro. If they breed keep me in mind.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> Really...Letr me know
> I will have my 55 up by then...its only been about 1.5 yrs since I got it...this is a good reason to get it set up.
> I'll probably take 5 to 8 assuming there will be cannibalism. I have another 29gal and a 10 gal hospital tank under the 55.
> 
> ...


You better get it set up then LOL!! Hopefully they will be going at it soon.

The big piece of driftwood in the center sits perfect under the 2 support bars. It will stand by itself. The side piece wedges under the frame on the side. I found those in a local creek. I normally screw my driftwood into rocks but I got lucky here.

That is hornwort in the tank along with some fukking green hair algae pick out every once and a while. I leave my lights on too much LOL! I will send ya some hornwort if you get some little guys. Easiest sh*t in the world to grow. I use $10 Walmart shop lights and $10 a pair 6500k t8 bulbs from walmart and it grows 1/2" a day at least. You could spend $20 at Walmart and it would grow like hell in your 55. I keep it in all my tanks cause it lowers nitrates.
[/quote]
I didn't realize that Hornwort looked like that, nor did I know it lowered Nitrates...thats interesting.
My problem is I have a hood for my tank that keeps the tank looking clean/finished. I guess I could rig a lighting system to the hood but I'd probably have to get a fan on the sides to keep the heat down.
[/quote]

You would not need fans.......the tank pictured is fully enclosed and I have no heat issues. Make yourself a canopy LOL! Does your hood have any lights? In my experience they do very well lowering nitrates. The tank pictured has stayed at 5ppm since the plants have started growing. My other Gachua tank shows 0 nitrates due to all the plants. It all depends on what stock you have in your tank. It will not perform miracles LOL!
[/quote]

I have a canopy...thats what I meant..Whoops.
I was thinking I could set up a lighting system to the canopy and just remove the hoods lights.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Love the tank, love the wood and background, how did you do the background, was it a diy?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

pirairtool said:


> Love the tank, love the wood and background, how did you do the background, was it a diy?


Thanks....yeah I did the background myself....it was my first one so it turned out decent. It is only like 1" thick so it does not take up much space.


----------

